# I know im stupid



## Newbie2008 (Jul 15, 2008)

Hi, i know you'll all think im stupid but i couldnt help myself - let me explain

I had FET on monday last week 28th June, had 2 blasts put back, one grade A and one grade B. I have a test date of sunday 11th July. but have just tested (my reason for testing is that i dont feel anything, last year when i got my positive i had period pains and sore boobs, but nothing this time) 

Im still on HRT tablets 3 times a day and pesseries twince a day, so am persuming if its a negative af wont show until i stop HRT. 

I feel so crap as a woman          

Newbie


----------



## Raine290871 (Jun 30, 2008)

Hey Newbie..... don't feel crap as a woman......... we are all here for the same reason..... and the reason doesn't make us any less of a woman, or our DP/DH any less of a man.. it's just that we can't conceive naturally..... so we need a little help.... don't cry sweetheart!!!

I did FET back in Feb, and got my BFP in March.. I think - it's all too long ago now.. ha ha.. but here I am... big, fat and pregnant... so it does work...

I tested on test day.. I didn't even want to test early, I just figured that I would rather wait until the day i was supposed to, that way I would get a true answer, and not upset, or excite myself mistakenly.....

try to be patient.... 1 week is far too soon to test....... I would disregard the outcome of this test...... your little ones MAY not of even implanted yet!!!

be patient, Newbie.... let us know how you get on...

take care.

xxxxxx


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

newbie firstly your not stupid    the 2ww is really hard as you want it to work sooo much.  Yes its far to early to be testing, i'd say friday at the earliest if you must test early, unfortunately you've made this week really hard for yourself but you really need to find your PMA.  Every pregnancy and every 2ww is very different.  I was spotting this time and still got a BFP even though last time i didn't spot and still got a BFP, in fact I didn't have any symptoms that I had last time this time (hope that makes sense).

As blasts they should hatch within about 48 hrs of ET however you don't start secreting HCG until its fully implanted and this can take several days and then you have to wait until the hormone is strong enough to be detected on HPT's.  
I'm sending you lots of          for this week and otd, please don't cry its far from over  

Lou x x


----------



## Newbie2008 (Jul 15, 2008)

Thanks Raine and loubes, thanks for taking the time to reply

Last year after ET i tested 5 days early and got the positive but i miscarried at 10weeks. i has stomach pains last wednesday but they were high in the stomach area so think it was nothing to do with FET. 

Ive took the 2ww off work this time, and now thinking this was wrong as all i have to do in the day is think   , as soon as DH went to work i went and brought a test, i have NO will power. 

This is so hard            

x


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

My heart goes out to you newbie, maybe plan some days out with friends or just go for some long walks.  Anything to keep your mind active and not dwell.  Are you going to tell DH??  It might be a good idea to share it with him and so he can give you the big cuddle you need  
My husband is very good at talking sense into me when i was low and doubting it x


----------



## Newbie2008 (Jul 15, 2008)

No not told DH and cant, he just says it will work, cant get him to realise that it may not   

X


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

He more than likely does realise but doesn't want to give you more of a reason to get all upset men aren't always the best at expressing themselves, I understand how hard it is for you, but you really need to try to remain calm and relaxed PMA goes a long way in this process.  Your wobble is perfectly normal just need to brush these negative thoughts right outta your head x


----------



## Newbie2008 (Jul 15, 2008)

Thanks, i was dong okay until today


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

I hope tomorrow brings a better day for you x


----------



## Raine290871 (Jun 30, 2008)

Hi Newbie, sorry - had to do some work... how you doing now... xxxxxxx


----------



## Newbie2008 (Jul 15, 2008)

Hi Raine

Still feeling stupid for testing so early but this is so hard. had a good cry this afternoon, finding it so hard as this is truely our last attempt   

Thanks for you support and comments

X


----------



## charlie61 (Mar 5, 2008)

firstly you arent stupid for testing early, most of us have done it!!  
I tested early and got a negative and even on test day i only got the very faintest positive, in fact it took until 16dtp to get a decent positive result so there really is always hope hun.  
P.S. my very faint positive is sleeping fitfully upstairs in her cot now 5 months old


----------



## Newbie2008 (Jul 15, 2008)

Did another test at 7 this morning and another negative so not holding out much hope   

x


----------



## Raine290871 (Jun 30, 2008)

Hi Newbie......

honestly - it' still too early to be sure, you're not due to test for another 4 days... please don't stress about it.. I can't promise thats it's gonna be positive on Sunday - but I can honestly say that things change day by day..... it could stil be neg on Sat, but pos on Sunday.... 

please  please don't upset yourself.... thats really won't help. have you spoken to DH yet you need to talk about this and get it all out in the open....

big hugs sweetheart!!

xx


----------



## Newbie2008 (Jul 15, 2008)

Hi Raine

Thanks, no not spoken to DH, he is so adament that it has worked. Im still taking it easy in the hope that it changes on sunday 

x


----------



## Raine290871 (Jun 30, 2008)

yes - you continue to take it easy, but i think you need to talk to him, because he (as well as you obviously) is up for one hell of a downer if the worst comes to the worse and it hasn't worked..... you both need to be as mentally prepared for a BFN as you can be... in the hope that you are going to be VERY VERY pleasantly surprised on Sunday when you see those two lines.......

things do change in the course of a day, so please please don't write it off yet.... I know it's worse, cos if we were able to fall naturally, we wouldn't even know now that there was a possibility.... it's hard as we know from day 1, and we have this awful 2ww to do.... , but be patient honey.. good things DO happen...... there is plenty of proof on here!!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Newbie2008 (Jul 15, 2008)

Well OTD and its still a negative

x


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

I'm so sorry newbie


----------



## Raine290871 (Jun 30, 2008)

I am so sorry Newbie..................... hope you and DH are ok..... take care of each other......

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

